# Интернет > Графика >  В фотошопе делаю открытки, календари, коллажи, логотипы

## Olexiy1405

В фотошопе могу сделать любую картинку, думаю, а что эсли на этом заработать
После этого я создал тему на этом сайт? Буду ждать ваших заказов. Могу все,спрашивайте.
В фотошопе делаю открытки, календари, коллажи, логотипы, убераю зморщки, спрашивайте, задавайте вопросы

ЖДУ ВИШЫХ ЗАЯВОК!!!

---------- Post added at 14:35 ---------- Previous post was at 14:20 ----------

первых 10 заказов бесплатно:)[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## Завр

Убираете что?не понял))

----------


## Olexiy1405

> Убираете что?не понял))


 всё, задавайте работы разберёмся

----------

